# Suitable LED for open top aquarium



## Jake101 (3 Jul 2014)

Hi,

Could you recommend decent options for LED lighting. The tank is 80x50x35 open top riparium style low-tech, naturally inspired by Alastair's Chocolate Puddle and Tom's Bucket O' Mud. The lights will be hanging about 1 m from the surface (so probably 60 degree lens is the right choice). I would guess that the controller is a must in order to adjust the lighting according the observations.

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair (3 Jul 2014)

Hi jake, if it's low tech like the two myself and Tom did then you could get away with one of the smaller tmc tiles mounted at your suggested height on full power and have the single controller, or opt for a 1500 nd at the same height but have the lighting at a lower level to start with. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PedroB (4 Jul 2014)

I've got a Beamswork Evo 24, 16x3W LEDs on a similiar sized tank. I think it might be too much light for you if you want low tech, but you can use a dimmer like this one (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_3303wt_1190) if fits in the Beamsworks connector and dims light like a charm.


----------



## Jake101 (4 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the answers. Those TMC tiles are interesting, though I read somewhere that at least some models make a high pitch noise when dimmed.

I might select only 1 tile in order to survive with 2 channel controller. I found TMC Aquaray Colour Plus LED 1000 -tile, that might be suitable. Or what do you think about 2 x Aquabar 500 strips?


----------



## Lindy (4 Jul 2014)

I have 2 aquabar 500 over my tank which is 80x60x40cm high and they do the job. The dimmers are cheap too.


----------



## Alastair (5 Jul 2014)

Jake101 said:


> Thanks for the answers. Those TMC tiles are interesting, though I read somewhere that at least some models make a high pitch noise when dimmed.
> 
> I might select only 1 tile in order to survive with 2 channel controller. I found TMC Aquaray Colour Plus LED 1000 -tile, that might be suitable. Or what do you think about 2 x Aquabar 500 strips?



Here jake Pedro is selling tmc 400s for 30 pound. Bargain 
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?posts/357250

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jake101 (5 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the tip.


----------

